# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  हेल्दी सूप्स ( स्पेशली 4 ????????????? )

## sangita_sharma

मित्रों जल्दी ही सर्दियों का मोसम आने वाला हे चलिए इस बार सदियों का मौसम सेलिब्रेट करे वह भी गरम गरम सूप के साथ मौसमी सब्जियों का मज़ा लेना हे तो खाने से पहले तरह तरह के सूप पिए खाना आसानी से पचेगा पूरी पौष्टिकता भी दिखेगी व् इसकी रंगत आपके गालों पर भी दिखेगी गाजर आंवला मशरूम, बथुआ और मटर कई ऐसी सब्जियां हे जो इस मौसम में सस्ती हो जाती हे अलग अलग कोम्बिनेशन के सूप बनाये और सुहा शाम चाय की जगह सूप की चुस्कियां ले इसमें मौजूद आयरन विटमिन व् मिनरल से आप चुस्त व् स्वस्थ महसूस करेंगे ( ये सूत्र मंच परिवार के एक  ख़ास सदस्य / मित्र के अनुरोध पर बनाया गया हे व् उसी को समर्पित हे )

----------


## sangita_sharma

इस सूत्र में आपको मिलेंगे निम्न प्रकार  के  सूप्स  


सिंपल टोमेटो सूप 
सिंपल केरेट सूप 
बथुआ स्पेसी सूप 
बाजरा पालक सूप 
ओनियन टमेटो सूप 
केरेट टोमेटो सूप 
चटपटा मटर सूप 
हॉट एन सर सूप 
वेजिटेबल  सूप 
स्वीट कोर्न सूप 
लाईट ग्रीन गुअर्ड सूप 
गोभी टमाटर सूप 
केरेट न्यूदाल्स सूप 
दलिया  वेजी सूप 
पटेटो टोमेटो सूप 
हॉट वेजी सूप 
आंवला सूप 
केबेज पोटेटो सूप 
मटर छोले सूप 
टमाटर कद्दू सूप 
पोटेटो सूप
अदरक काजू सूप 
क्रीमी नट्स सूप 
प्रोटीन  तड़का / दाल सूप 
कोकोनट सूप 
काजू बादाम सूप 
मशरूम पालक सूप 
बिन्स सूप 
चिकन क्लियर सूप 
चिकन ब्रोकोली सूप 
चिकन  मशरूम सूप

----------


## sangita_sharma

सिंपल टमेटो सूप 
सामग्री -- 4 -5 लाल टमाटर 3 हरी मिर्च , 1 छोटा चमम्च घी/ मक्खन ,1 बड़ा चम्मच मैदा , १ छोटा चम्मच शक्कर ,१ छोटा चम्मच काली मिर्च पाउडर नमक स्वाद के अनुसार ,ब्रेड के स्लाइस 2 
विधि-- टमाटर व् मिर्चों को काट कर कुकर में थोडा सा पानी डाल कर अच्छे से पका लीजिये व् ठंडा होने पर मिक्सार में पिस ले व् छान ले | मैदा को एक कप पानी में घोल कर अच्छे से मिला लीजिये | 
घी/मक्खन को पेन में डाल कर उसमे पानी में घुला हुआ मैदा डाल दे व् चलाते रहें उबाल आने पर टमाटर मिर्ची 
का पल्प शक्कर , नमक , काली मिर्च , डालें गाढ़ा होने तक पकाएं |
ब्रेड स्लाइस को चार पिस में काटे चाहें तो तवे पर सेंक ले या तल ले |


व् परोसते समय बॉल में सूप डालें ऊपर से ये ब्रेड क्रमस सजा दे और प्रस्तुत करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

सिंपल केरेट सूप सामग्री --
३०० ग्राम गाजर ,
१ छोटा चम्मच काला नमक 
१ छोटा चम्मच काली मिर्ची पाउडर 
१ छोटा चम्मच भुना जीरा पौडर 
४-५ लॉन्ग 
१ बड़ा चम्मच मक्कन (अमूल /पिला )
१ बड़ा चम्मच निम्बू का रस 
१ छोटा चम्मच अदरक का रस 
काटा हुआ हरा धनिया थोडा सा
नमक व् शक्कर स्वादानुसार  


विधि--गाजर को छील कर  छोटे छोटे टुकड़े कर ले लोंग व् गाजर के टुकड़ों को 300 मिली पानी में उबालें /कुकर में दाल कर दो सिटी ले लें 

मिक्सर में डाल का पिस लें व् छान कर रख ले 
अब पेन में मक्खन डाले व् सारे मसाले गाजर के मिश्रण के साथ डाले एक उबाली आने पर आंच से उतार ले हरे धनिये से सजा कर गरम गरम सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

बथुआ स्पाइसी सूप 
सामग्री 
१/२ कप गेंहूँ का दलीय 
२ कप पानी 
१ छोटी अदरक की गाँठ 
१ छोटी हल्दी की गाँठ 
१ कप कटा बथुआ 
१ टमाटर  
१/४ कप मटर के दाने 
१ हरी मिर्च 
हरा धनिया काटा हुआ 
नमक स्वादानुसार 
१/२ छोटा चम्मच गरम मसाला २ बड़े चम्मच नीबू का रस १ चम्मच घी 


विधि--अदरक हल्दी टमाटर हराधनिया हरी मिर्ची बारीक काट लें व् प्रेशर कुकर में घी डाल कर थोडा भुने व् फिर दो कप पानी डाल बची हुई सारी सामग्री डाल दें कर २ सिटी ले ले |
अब आंच से उतार कर गर्म गर्म सूप सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

बाजरा पालक सूप सामग्री --
१ बड़ा चम्मच बाजरे का दलीय 
४ कप पानी 
१ कप छाछ
१ छोटा अदरक बारीक काटा हुआ 
१ काटी हुई हरी मिर्च 
१ कप कटी  हुई सब्जियां ( गाजर ,गोभी थोड़ी पालक बारीक काटी हुई )
हरा धनिया बारी काटा हुआ 
१ छोटा चम्मच गरम मसाला 
१ छोटा चम्मच मक्खन 


विधि-- कुकर में घी दाल कर बाजरे का दलीय थोडा भुने दो कप पानी डालें छाछ धनिया गरम मसाला छोड़ कर साड़ी सामग्री कुकर में डालें 
१ सिटी आने पर आंच मंदी करे ५ मिनिट आंच पर रहने दें अब स्टीम निकलने पर कुकर खोल कर उसमे छाछ हरा धनिया गरम मसाला डाले 
और गर्म ही सर्व करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

ओनियन टोमेटो सूप 
सामग्री--
१०० ग्राम बादाम 
१ छोटा प्याज 
१ छोटा टमाटर 
हरा धनिया १ अदरक की गाँठ 
२ छोटे चम्मच कोर्न फ्लोअर (आधी कटोरी ठन्डे पानी में मिलाया हुआ )
१ बड़ा चम्मच सिरका 
२ छोटे चम्मच मक्खन 
काली मिर्च , नमक , व् शक्कर स्वादानुसार 


विधि-- कुछ बादाम बारीक काट ले बाकी को पानी में भिगो दें 
छिलका उतार कर पिस ले 
कधी में मखन डाल कर बारीक कटा प्याज व् अदरक भुने पिसे बादाम नमक ५ कप पानी दाल कर उबाल आने पर आंच से उतारें 
अब सिरका चीनी काली मिर्ची हरी मिर्च डाले हरा धनिया डाल कर सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

केरेट टोमेटो सूप
सामग्री
५०० ग्राम गाजर 
२५० ग्राम टमाटर
१ छोटा चम्मच काली मिर्ची पौडर
१ छोटा चम्मच नीबू का रस 
१ छोटी  गांठ अदरक 
१ बड़ा चम्मच मक्खन 
नमक स्वादानुसार 
हरा धनिया सजाने के लिए 


विधि 
गाजर अदरक हरी मिर्च टमाटर काट कर कुकर में अच्छे से उबाल ले व् ठंडा होने पर मिसर में पिस लें 
चलनी से चान कर सारे मसाले डाल दे निम्बू का रस मिलाएं 
और पेन में मक्खन गरम करके सूप को पेन में  मिलाये व् गर्म गर्म सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

चटपटा मटर सूप सामग्री--
२०० ग्राम मटर 
१ दालचीनी का टुकड़ा 
१ तेजपत्ता
४ लौंग 
६ काली मिर्च 
३ बड़े चम्मच दूध
२ छोटे चमच कोर्न फ्लोअर ( तःन्दे पानी में घोला हुआ )
१ बड़ा चम्मच मक्खन 
नमक व् चिली सोस स्वादानुसार 


विधि-- एक ग्लास पानी में दालचीनी तेजपत्ता लौंग काली मिर्च डाल कर उबालें 
बाद में इस पानी में मटर डाले मटर गल जाने पर इ चम्मच दाने अलग निलाल कर रखें 
अब बाकी सामग्री मिसर में पिस लें चने नहीं मिश्रण गाढ़ा लगे तो थोडा पानी मिला कर एक उबाली ले लें 
अब कधी में मक्खन डाल कर कोर्न्फ्लोअर डाले अब तैयार मिश्रण डाले उबाल आने तक पकाएं 
नमक व् चिली सोस मिलाये गर्म गरम सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

हॉट एन सॉर सूप 
सामग्री-
१ कप कटी हुई पत्ता गोभी 
१ कप किसी हुई गाजर 
बारीक कटे हरे प्याज
१ कप कटे हुए टमाटर
१ आलू किसा हुआ
३-४ पीसी हु लसन की कलियाँ 
१ छोटा चम्मच
अदरक किसा हुआ हरा धनिया काटा हुआ
१ टुकड़ा दालचीनी
१ मोती इलायची
२ बड़े चम्मच चिली सोस
४ बड़े चम्मच टमाटर सोस
स्वादानुसार नमक
और २ बड़े चम्मच मक्खन 


विधि--सभी सब्जियां मसाले  प्रेशर कुकर में पानी डाल कर पकाए सब्जियों के गलने पर मिक्सर में पिस कर चन ले और कढाई में मक्खन गरम करके सूप डालें अब नमक टोमेटो सोस चिली सोस डालें अब हरे धनिये से सजा कर गरम गरम सर्व करें

----------


## onepolitician

*कॉर्न-कोरिएन्डर सूप*

बारिश और भुट्टों के परंपरागत साथ को कुछ और सौंधा बनाते हैं। आइए कुरकुरे, गरमागरम पकौड़ों के स्थान पर कुछ नए व्यंजन आजमाते हैं, जो सुस्वादु तो हैं ही पौष्टिक भी। पेश है लाजवाब कॉर्न-कॉरिएन्डर सूप..... 

सामग्री : 
1 प्याला भुट्टे के नरम दाने, 1/2 प्याला फ्रेंच बीन्स बारीक कटी हुई, 2 टी स्पून बारीक कटा हरा धनिया, 2 हरी मिर्च, 2 टुकड़े दालचीनी, 1 टी स्पून तेल तड़के के लिए, 1 चम्मच चावल का आटा या कॉर्न फ्लोर (आवश्यकता होने पर), 1 नींबू, नमक स्वादानुसार।

विधि : 
भुट्टे के दानों को 3 प्याले पानी में डालकर पकने के लिए चूल्हे पर रखें। दाने पकने से पांच मिनट पहले कटी हुई फ्रेंच बीन्स भी डालें। अब इसमें नमक और हरा धनिया डालें। पानी दो प्याले रह जाए, तब सूप गाढ़ा करना चाहें तो कॉर्न फ्लोर या चावल का आटा ठंडे पानी में घोलकर डालें। 

अब एक कड़ाही में तेल डालकर गरम करें। इसमें हरी मिर्च (दो टुकड़ों में कटी) डालकर दालचीनी डालें और पका हुआ सूप डालकर एक बार उबालें। सूप को आंच पर से उतार कर नींबू निचोड़ें। हरी मिर्च और दालचीनी का तड़का इस सूप की खासियत है जिससे यह थोड़ा तीखा हो जाता है, पर इससे भूख बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## donsplender

सीमाजी मैं सुप वाले सुत्र का ही इन्तजार कर रहा था । बहुत ही अच्छा लगा ! अब सर्दियों में हरेक का मज़ा लुगा ! पोस्ट नं. 3 में दिया टोमेटो सुप किसी और प्रकार से भी बनता है क्या ? क्योंकी अभी कुछ दिन पहले एक पत्रिका में भी ये रेसीपी पढी थी उसमें कुछ ज्यादा सामग्री थी ।

----------


## sangita_sharma

वेजिटेबल  सूप सामग्री ---
१/४ कप मक्के का दलिया 
२ कप पानी
१ गाजर १/४ कप मटर के दाने 
१ टमाटर 
१ अदरक की गाँठ छोटी 
१ हरी मिर्च 
थोडा हरा धनिया 
१०-- १२ पालक के पत्ते 
स्वादानुसार नमक 
२ चम्मच निम्बू का रस 
१/२ छोटा चम्मच गरम मसाला 
१ चम्मच घी /मक्खन 


विधि- सारी सब्जियां बारी काट लें 
प्रेशर कुकर में घी दाल कर मक्के का दलिया थोडा भुन लें 
दो कप पानी डा दें और सारी सामग्री दाल दें दो सिटी आने पर आंच मंदी करें और पांच मिनिट आंच पर रहने दें अब गरम गरम सूप में थोडा हरा धनिया ऊपर से काट कर डाल दें मक्खन डाल कर सर्व करें |

----------


## sangita_sharma

स्वीट कोर्न सूप सामग्री 
४ भुट्टे 
१ चम्मच कोर्न्फ्लोअर 
मोती इलाइची
अदरक १ छोटी गाँठ 
नमक स्वादानुसार 
लसन
६-७ कलियाँ 
१ चम्मच  अजीनोमोटो 
विधि 
भुट्टे के दाने किस कर ४ कप पानी में मोती इलाइची अदरक लसन नमक डाल कर उबाल लें /प्रेशर कुकर में सिटी ले लें 
२ कप पानी में कोर्न्फ्लोअर घोलें व् उसमे अजीनोमोटो नमक व् चीनी डाल कर उबालें अब दोनों को मिला कर मक्खन में तड़का लगा दें |
गर्म गर्म सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

लाईट ग्रीन गुआर्ड सूप सामग्री 
५०० ग्राम लौकी 
१/२ छोटा चम्मच सफ़ेद मिर्च का पाउडर 
१/२ छोटा चम्मच काली मिर्च का पाउडर
१ निम्बू का रस 
१ बड़ा चम्मच पिला मक्खन 
अदरक व् हरा धनिया बारीक  काटा हुआ 
नमक स्वादानुसार 
विधि लौकी छिल कर अदरक के साथ थोड़े पानी में प्रेशर कुकर में उबाल लें व् ठंडा होने पर मिक्सर  में ग्रैन्ड   कर लें सारे मसाले निम्बू मिला कर चलनी से चाम लें और अब मक्खन में तड़का लगा कर हरा धनिया डालें व् सर्व करें

----------


## sangita_sharma

गोभी टमाटर सूप 
सामग्री
१  कप बारीक  काटी हुई फुल गोभी 
१ कटा हुआ आलू 250 ग्राम टमाटर 
१ बारीक काटा हुआ अदरक 
१ काटी हुई हरी मिर्च
काटा हुआ हरा धनिया 
१/२ छोटा चम्मच लाल मिर्च 
१/४ चम्मच चीनी
१ बड़ा चम्मच मक्खन 
१ चम्मच जीरा 
स्वादानुसार नमक 


विधि-प्रेशर कुकर में आलू टमाटर हरी मिर्ची अदरक लाल मिर्ची दाल कर २ सिटी ले लें अब ठंडा होने पर छान लें 
कड़ाई में मक्खन डाल कर जीरे का तड़का लगायें और फुल गोभी डालें व् भुने गल जाने पर चाना हुआ सूप डालें नमक मिलाएं और हरा धनिया व् मक्खन डाल कर गरम गरम सर्व करें

----------


## kajal janu

> हॉट एन सॉर सूप सामग्री-१ कप कटी हुई पत्ता गोभी १ कप किसी हुई गाजर बारीक कटे हरे प्याज१ कप कटे हुए टमाटर१ आलू किसा हुआ३-४ पीसी हु लसन की कलियाँ १ छोटा चम्मचअदरक किसा हुआ हरा धनिया काटा हुआ१ टुकड़ा दालचीनी१ मोती इलायची२ बड़े चम्मच चिली सोस४ बड़े चम्मच टमाटर सोसस्वादानुसार नमकऔर २ बड़े चम्मच मक्खन विधि--सभी सब्जियां मसाले  प्रेशर कुकर में पानी डाल कर पकाए सब्जियों के गलने पर मिक्सर में पिस कर चन ले और कढाई में मक्खन गरम करके सूप डालें अब नमक टोमेटो सोस चिली सोस डालें अब हरे धनिये से सजा कर गरम गरम सर्व करें


बहोत खुब रेसिपी बताई काफी टेस्टी सुप बना है आज छुट्टी होने के कारन बनाकर टेस्ट किया रेसिपी प्रविष्ट करने के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज कल सर्दियों की शुरुआत हो चुकी है.... 
सर्दियां शुरू होते ही सूप की भी याद हो उठती है... 
यह सूत्र भी शायद सर्दियों की ही इंतज़ार कर रहा था...
अब सूत्रधार सीमा जी नही आ रही हैं किसी विशेष कार्य में वह व्यस्त होंगी, कोई बात नही.
आप सब से प्रार्थना है आप अपनी मन पसंद के सूप्स की रेसिपी पूछें व यहाँ बताएं... पूछने पर मैं आपके मन पसंद सूप की रेसिपी देने की पूरी कोशिश करूंगा.

----------


## Kamal Ji

एक नये सूप के बारे में आपको बता रहा हूँ.....
मैं चित्र नही लगा पा रहा ... 

सूप बहुत सिंपल और अति शीघ्र बन जाने वाला और पौष्टिक है....

सामान......

आजकल बाज़ार में अमरीकन कोर्न ( भुट्टे के दाने ) थैली में मिल जाते हैं ... उनकी एक थैली....
दो म्ध्यमाकार के आलू.
धोड़ा सा बारीक कटा हरा धनिया.
माध्यम अकार की एक हरी मिर्च ...तेज़ होने पर आधी ही लें.
सोया सोस आधा चम्मच .
स्वादानुसार नमक.

विधि...
आलू छीलकर,हरी मिर्च व नमक और कोर्न के साथ चार कप पानी में उबाल लें. 
फिर इन्हें पीस कर छान लें.
इनका हल्का पीला रंग आ जाएगा , जो बहुत अच्छा लगेगा.
हरे धनिये के पत्ते से गार्निश करके सूप बोल में परोसें.
--------------------------------
 अगर किसी को चाय का धोखा देना चाहें / मजाक करना चाहें.
 तो इसमें आधा चम्मच सोया सोस 
मिला कर परोसेंगे तो यह बिलकुल चाय जैसा लगेगा. 
सूप का सूप और चाय की चाय.
पीयें और पिलायें व कमल जी को याद करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

किसी भी सदस्य को सूप की या अन्य कोई रेसिपी चाहिए हो तो बिना झिझक बताएं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

उस रेसिपी  से सम्बन्धित सूत्र में पोस्ट करें अथवा मुझे सूचित करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

vaah kyaa baat hai !!!!!!
kisi ko bhi suup peene ki ichchaaa nhi ho rhi ?

----------


## arman 007

> vaah kyaa baat hai !!!!!!
> kisi ko bhi suup peene ki ichchaaa nhi ho rhi ?


जिसके लिए सूत्र बनाया गया था शायद उसने पी लिया होगा !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जिसके लिए सूत्र बनाया गया था शायद उसने पी लिया होगा !


kisi aur ko ichchaa hogi suup peene kii.

----------

